# Help me pick some strains please



## Type_S150 (Aug 21, 2007)

Need some help picking out some strains to grow. so here is some background info on what I am looking for, and what my resources are:

- The room I am using is 10' x 10' with 8' ceilings 
- I am a 1st time grower, so nothing too advanced please
- Would perfer something with a pretty high yield, as I want to grow as few as plants as possible.
- Would perfer something that will not give off alot of odor. I want to be discreet as possible.
- Would also perfer short flowering times, but am flexible

Thanks.


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 21, 2007)

Heh, well a very small plant, would be low ryder. you can check out the crosses thtey have although i can't really tell you any strains that wont give a smell or much of one. You might wanna look into something to reduce smell (carbon filter)

Personal fav strains of mine are:

White Widow
Northern lights
Diesel (any type)
blueberry (but a cross, i like the flavour)
Blue mystic
white rhyno
(my home grown no matter WHAT it is hehe)

Dunno the list is endless of fav strains. But hopefully it'll give you a base of somethings to check into.

Peace bro!


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 21, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Heh, well a very small plant, would be low ryder. you can check out the crosses thtey have although i can't really tell you any strains that wont give a smell or much of one. You might wanna look into something to reduce smell (carbon filter)
> 
> Personal fav strains of mine are:
> 
> ...


Thanks. When I made the comment about odor, I was just pointing out that I would prefer less over more, lol. Are most of those strains pretty easy to grow?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2007)

Blue Mystic and ww are. i'm growing them now. BM is some great bud, one of my favs.


----------



## Cyclops (Sep 1, 2007)

Cinderella 99 if you can find it, if not Grapefruit ..... they have a very high yield, C99 takes 49 days of flowering to the day every time. Grapefruit takes around 56 days. The odour is not what you would expect from a marijuana plant, it's quite fruity and very low key. 
The finished product is as good as you can get.


----------



## ms.tokenski (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm in the middle of placing an order @ DrC's right now   I have to get new beans for the new hydro right?  
I have white widow, blue mystic and white satin in my cart so far...

ww and blue mystic were my first ever grow


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 1, 2007)

want something fast and discreet..

lowryder.. any strain.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Sep 1, 2007)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> Need some help picking out some strains to grow. so here is some background info on what I am looking for, and what my resources are:
> 
> - The room I am using is 10' x 10' with 8' ceilings
> - I am a 1st time grower, so nothing too advanced please
> ...


top 44 is the way to go it can be finished from seed to harvest in proper conditions in 9-10 weeks.. it is not an auto flowering strain most lowryder plants are 50 50 on weather or not they auto flower and have low yield, Top 44 from nervina seeds is $20 including shipping and you get free 10 pack of some other strains i got durban x sunk #1.... Top 44 dosnt get much taller than 3ft and dose not grow bushy, I think this is what you are looking for


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 2, 2007)

Power Plant


----------

